# Why DLA5 only has block after 1 pm??



## uhooooo (Apr 11, 2019)

Sorry Amazon, I know you have a lot of packages, but I have a full-time job after 3 pm. I don't understand why this week, DLA5 put all the block after 1 o'clock, I just only look at it.


----------



## Allenjjjjj (May 10, 2019)

Because they added more 4.5 hours block for the large vehicle drivers in the morning. Go to settings change your vehicle to the large vehicle you will see the 4.5 hours block. That's totally ****ing up all the small vehicle drivers like us.


----------



## uberer2016 (Oct 16, 2016)

Allenjjjjj said:


> Because they added more 4.5 hours block for the large vehicle drivers in the morning. Go to settings change your vehicle to the large vehicle you will see the 4.5 hours block. That's totally fcking up all the small vehicle drivers like us.


What if you bring a small vehicle in for 4.5h block but still manage to fit in all the packages? Do they care?


----------



## ScubaMark (Oct 5, 2017)

They don’t care in Dallas. But if you can’t fit them in they do get upset.


----------



## Watup (Jan 24, 2017)

uberer2016 said:


> What if you bring a small vehicle in for 4.5h block but still manage to fit in all the packages? Do they care?


Your vehicle listed in app have to be approved as larger vehicle , only driver's with larger vehicle get offers for 4.5 & 5 hr runs. If you have small car you won't even see 4.5 hr blocks.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Watup said:


> Your vehicle listed in app have to be approved as larger vehicle , only driver's with larger vehicle get offers for 4.5 & 5 hr runs. If you have small car you won't even see 4.5 hr blocks.


These days people put whatever large vehicle just to see all the blocks. I see people driving 2 door cars doing flex and workers don't say a thing.


----------



## OCUberGuy (Oct 11, 2017)

Allenjjjjj said:


> Because they added more 4.5 hours block for the large vehicle drivers in the morning. Go to settings change your vehicle to the large vehicle you will see the 4.5 hours block. That's totally fcking up all the small vehicle drivers like us.


Thanks for this info, I was wondering same issue....


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

In the past, everything I ordered from Amazon use to come through DLA5 (Riverside). Now everything comes through DLA7 (Chino) and it is always an Amazon van rather than a Flex driver who delivers it now.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Rowland Heights used to be served by Rosemead, but earlier this year that changed to DLA7 Chino.

Interestingly related but slightly off topic, since the beginning of US Mail service to Rowland Heights, which is not a city but an Unincorporated part of LA County, US Mail service was officially through La Puente. However, effective June 24 2019, that has been moved to Diamond Bar.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I don't think I ever delivered to Rowland Heights from DPS1. I have gotten to La Puente, Hacienda Heights and Industry but never Rowland Heights. I've gone to Rowland Heights from DLA7 on several occasions.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

oicu812 said:


> I don't think I ever delivered to Rowland Heights from DPS1. I have gotten to La Puente, Hacienda Heights and Industry but never Rowland Heights. I've gone to Rowland Heights from DLA7 on several occasions.


I think it was mid-late December when it changed. That is when DPS1 started servicing further west than it had before.


----------

